# Disappointed with Cycling Active magazine's new style of concentrating on serious road bikes?



## claudbutler (25 Sep 2015)

I am a suscriber to cycling active but the new format has been a BIG DISAPOINTMENT,now looking for anew magazine any surgestions?


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2015)

Not cycling plus thats for sure, i am going to cancel my sub to it as i have had enough .


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2015)

I've just signed up for 3 issues of Bikes etc for 3 issues for £3 through British Cycling. I intend to cancel afterwards (if I remember). My CA subs finished a month or two back, didn't bother renewing

If not a BC member, you can get 3 for £5 here http://bikesetc.co.uk/?ppcad=true&gclid=COWcpMSCk8gCFQb4wgodA8cHvw 

Or for £6, can get 3 of Bikes etc and 3 of Cyclist in a bundle http://dennis.subscribeonline.co.uk...tion=true&_ga=1.56345193.310524461.1443212776


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2015)

cycling is the new golf innit. so you have people with disposable incomes spending huge wodges. the magazine is catering to that. 

but yes it is a bit gash and i don't want to read about £3k bikes .


----------



## mickle (26 Sep 2015)

They're all full of lies. I can't open a cycling magazine anymore. I appreciate how difficult it must be to write something new and interesting about every Taiwanese cookie cutter bike that comes out, but OMG.


----------



## AndyK2479 (26 Sep 2015)

I flicked through it and thought they have ruined it, £2000 wheel sets reviewed?

Definitely aimed at the new money in cycling. Looks like they are going into competition with Cycling Plus. I'm having my subscription cancelled, I usually have it as an Xmas present.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2015)

I never liked it any way, so no great loss.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

Complete toot for the everyday cyclist who is never likely to spend £2000 on a bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2015)

mickle said:


> They're all full of lies. I can't open a cycling magazine anymore. I appreciate how difficult it must be to write something new and interesting about every Taiwanese cookie cutter bike that comes out, but OMG.


I never even flick through one on the shelf now and I haven't done for a few years, despite working part time in a newsagents. They're just consumer review rubbish with the "Testers" doing little more than quoting the manufacturer's blurb verbatim.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2015)

What's a 'serious' road bike?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2015)

Drago said:


> What's a 'serious' road bike?


A matt black one.


----------



## snorri (26 Sep 2015)

We can never expect anything more of cycle mags until cycling becomes a commonplace activity in this country, and that's a long way away..


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2015)

Ah, so not one with a constant frown then?


----------



## Sunny Portrush (26 Sep 2015)

I`m a subscriber too and am really disappointed with the new format - subscription runs for a while yet but I really can`t see me re-newing. The old format and style of writing used to make me laugh out loud. The bikes now in the magazine are a pipe-dream for me, I will never be able to afford one, it was a real push getting my current one on the cycle to work scheme so that gives you an idea of my spending limits!


----------



## snorri (26 Sep 2015)

Drago said:


> What's a 'serious' road bike?


Well, it's like a fantasy bike, in fact for the vast majority of sensible people it _is _a fantasy bike.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Sep 2015)

Ugh, sounds like they've gone "Cycling Plus". I tried C+ for a few issues and then cancelled it as they seemed to only be keen on bikes that cost £4k + and if wheels didn't cost a grand they were poor... Garbage.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Sep 2015)

I think I will get a copy tomorrow, you lot have sold it to me.


----------



## StuAff (26 Sep 2015)

It just wouldn't be a cycling magazine thread if it didn't have people moaning about them now, would it? I have a vision for my own magazine: 'Audaxing Curmudgeon Monthly'. Packed full of articles about how bus shelters are much better accommodation than Travelodges, why these newfangled STI levers and 9 speed drivetrains are just a flash in the pan, and how to make that 30-year old Carradice look just like a 25-year old one.

Every complaint about this lot, C+ in particular, seem to be based on similar grey-tinted spectacles. Take the current issue, for example. Yup, first bike featured is a Cervelo, £3199 not £4k btw, but next bike is £1099, two pages later there's a Mango at a mere £549, followed by another £550 and a £650 one. And for the really cheapskates, they had a budget bike grouptest a few issues ago- all in £300 range. Next, three bike routes around that impossible to reach destination, the Isle of Wight. What, the Isle of Wight I've lapped three times this year? Yes, that one. Group test of gravel bikes- looking at buying one of those, and one of disc-brake wheels (ditto). Tech editor writes about his long-term test e-bike (last month, another writer on his Trek 520- yes, a tourer). Feature on the new Armstrong film, which absolutely no cyclist is interested in seeing. Feature on people for whom cycling has been a life-saver. They do audaxes as well as sportives. They test hybrids, CX bikes, folders, Moultons, the training tips are generally common-sense, not the 'ride x minutes in zone 2' gibberish that the comic and now CA spout. 

Back on topic: I agree, Cycling Active's lost the plot. Now, it seems to be a monthly version of the comic (Cycling Weekly). In this new vision (well, it's an old one), no-one ever just goes for a bike ride. No-one rides anything other than a road bike. No-one eats anything on the bike that's not 'sports nutrition'. It's all sportives, training for sportives, bikes for sportives. Whereas before they were aiming at beginners, now those readers no longer have the mag they were buying. No £300 bike tests here. IPC have shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Sep 2015)

It cracks me up when people complain that bike mags review expensive bikes.

The only time that I would like to read about more affordable bikes, is when I am looking for an affordable bike. This doesn't happen every month obviously?

If I was subscribing, then I would much rather read about exotic bikes than affordable bikes. I wouldn't be buying either, most months, so would rather read something interesting!


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Sep 2015)

StuAff said:


> Back on topic: I agree, Cycling Active's lost the plot. Now, it seems to be a monthly version of the comic (Cycling Weekly). In this new vision (well, it's an old one), no-one ever just goes for a bike ride. No-one rides anything other than a road bike. No-one eats anything on the bike that's not 'sports nutrition'. It's all sportives, training for sportives, bikes for sportives. Whereas before they were aiming at beginners, now those readers no longer have the mag they were buying. No £300 bike tests here. IPC have shot themselves in the foot.


^^ That's what C+ appeared to be 2 years ago. If they have changed then that is a very good thing, but I don't buy magazines about anything anymore anyway. Forums like this one have so much more information readily available.


----------



## StuAff (26 Sep 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> ^^ That's what C+ appeared to be 2 years ago. If they have changed then that is a very good thing, but I don't buy magazines about anything anymore anyway. Forums like this one have so much more information readily available.


If it were like that two years ago I wouldn't still be buying it- and I've been subscribing for about five years now. It wasn't.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Sep 2015)

What's Cycling Active?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2015)

snorri said:


> We can never expect anything more of cycle mags until cycling becomes a commonplace activity in this country, and that's a long way away..


Actually, when cycling was very much a minority geek sport magazines were far better quality than they are today. They wrote informed articles covering all aspects of the sport rather than just trotting out a never ending stream of product reviews as they do now. They are aimed squarely at the "New breed", people with high disposable income who want all the latest bling kit to be fashionable before they disappear into the distance when cycling becomes, "_so last year, dahling".
_
So I'm a miserable old git, I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## videoman (26 Sep 2015)

*Toooooooo many adverts and photographs with very little text to read and what appear to be many upmarket accessories which are out of my price range. *


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2015)

Anything to do with everyday cycling I can find easily on the net. Here, Sheldon, YouTube, etc. Personally I pick up magazines for historical articles like Paris Roubaix in 1960-something, and stuff about non-everyday cycling. So I like to read about pro racing, pro-level race bikes, and stuff I can't afford and don't want. But I wouldn't dream of subscribing to one.


----------



## Bollo (26 Sep 2015)

StuAff said:


> It just wouldn't be a cycling magazine thread if it didn't have people moaning about them now, would it? I have a vision for my own magazine: 'Audaxing Curmudgeon Monthly'. Packed full of articles about how bus shelters are much better accommodation than Travelodges, why these newfangled STI levers and 9 speed drivetrains are just a flash in the pan, and how to make that 30-year old Carradice look just like a 25-year old one.


You are Chris Juden AICMFP. 

In many ways it's difficult for magazines to remain relevant in the age of the interbob. One of my pet hates, whether in print or on the net, are 'stories' that are just regurgitation of the original press release, especially if they're masquerading as a review. I've more sympathy with the magazines in this case, as I imagine their margins are very tight and staffing is light.

I rarely buy any print, the occasional Pro-cycling if it looks interesting, or a Rouleur if I want to look like a ponce on a train. Otherwise, inrng and dcrainmaker for me.


----------



## snorri (26 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Actually, when cycling was very much a minority geek sport magazines were far better quality than they are today.


I'm sure you are right, I was thinking more of utility cycling when I composed my post.


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> A matt black one.


Ooooh that means my bike must be serious . It really isn't .


----------



## Bollo (26 Sep 2015)

snorri said:


> I'm sure you are right, I was thinking more of utility cycling when I composed my post.


Which maybe illustrates the original problem with Cycle Active. We tend to think of cyclists as a more homogenous group than they are. I can just about remember the launch, where I got the impression that CA was aimed at the "leisure cyclist". It's a horrible term, but I bet you've already formed an image in your mind, right? The trouble is the demographic is too diffuse for a magazine to make money, hence the drift towards, at a guess, the shallow end of sportives.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Sep 2015)




----------



## Cush (27 Sep 2015)

I have to admit I am addicted to magazines and subscribe to; well a few that cover my interests and occasionally others. I have cancelled my subscription to Cycling Active because as has already been said, it is now aimed at the affluent cyclists and not your everyday pedal pusher. Speaking for myself: what I want is a magazine that covers the needs of the urban commuter who will occasionally be a tourer and now and again a mountain biker. The kit that this group will be interested in will be able to be used for several disciplines. So a shirt will not cost a bank loan and will be able to be used for walking as well as cycling down to Tesco or on the C2C. The lights this person is liable to want are the ones they can use on the bike or for taking the dog for a late or early walk. The computer will be one that can be strapped to the wrist or the handle bar (yes I have a wrist strap for the Garmin 200). I liked the route cards in CA, in fact, this was one of it's main attractions. Yes, occasionally a review of the exotic but impractical would be acceptable. And so the list goes on. Maybe an editor will read this rant and take notice but until then I am off cycling mags.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2015)

I don't like the 'new' Cycling Active magazine and have therefore cancelled my subscription.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (27 Sep 2015)

Cush said:


> I have to admit I am addicted to magazines and subscribe to; well a few that cover my interests and occasionally others. I have cancelled my subscription to Cycling Active because as has already been said, it is now aimed at the affluent cyclists and not your everyday pedal pusher. Speaking for myself: what I want is a magazine that covers the needs of the urban commuter who will occasionally be a tourer and now and again a mountain biker. The kit that this group will be interested in will be able to be used for several disciplines. So a shirt will not cost a bank loan and will be able to be used for walking as well as cycling down to Tesco or on the C2C. The lights this person is liable to want are the ones they can use on the bike or for taking the dog for a late or early walk. The computer will be one that can be strapped to the wrist or the handle bar (yes I have a wrist strap for the Garmin 200). I liked the route cards in CA, in fact, this was one of it's main attractions. Yes, occasionally a review of the exotic but impractical would be acceptable. And so the list goes on. Maybe an editor will read this rant and take notice but until then I am off cycling mags.




The original editor left after the previous edition, perhaps he didn`t like the new direction the magazine was taking. I had some correspondence with him and he seemed a suitably enthusiastic chap about getting everyone cycling even if it was on a BSO lol


----------



## Simontm (28 Sep 2015)

Time to drag this out again...


----------



## martint235 (28 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anything to do with everyday cycling I can find easily on the net. Here, Sheldon, YouTube, etc. Personally I pick up magazines for historical articles like Paris Roubaix in 1960-something, and stuff about non-everyday cycling. So I like to read about pro racing, pro-level race bikes, and stuff I can't afford and don't want. But I wouldn't dream of subscribing to one.


You'd be wanting Cycle Sport then. It has absolutely no relevance to my own cycling but if you want to read about elite level peloton stuff it's right there. I get it because it's interesting to read rather than it has anything to do with my cycling. 
Bear in mind it ignores every other form of racing pretty much so if you want to see the results of a local club run it won't be there.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2015)

snorri said:


> We can never expect anything more of cycle mags until cycling becomes a commonplace activity in this country, and that's a long way away..


I wonder. Driving is pretty mainstream, and their mags seem to feature the sort of ridiculous vehicle that briefly overtakes you at speed limit +10, before sitting in the same traffic jam as everyone else.

Given traffic conditions locally, "Practical Driver" is pretty much an oxymoron, I guess though.


StuAff said:


> It just wouldn't be a cycling magazine thread if it didn't have people moaning about them now, would it? I have a vision for my own magazine: 'Audaxing Curmudgeon Monthly'. Packed full of articles about how bus shelters are much better accommodation than Travelodges, why these newfangled STI levers and 9 speed drivetrains are just a flash in the pan, and how to make that 30-year old Carradice look just like a 25-year old one.


----------



## RichardB (29 Sep 2015)

I have glanced at a few cycle magazine covers since I got back into cycling a few months ago, and nothing has really caught my interest - reasons as above, I guess. The only cycling magazine I have bought regularly was Bicycle in the late 70s/early 80s. That was full of interesting stuff, from HPVs to gearing, to touring kit, to weight loss. A very wide range, aimed at people who were just interested in bikes. I assume it's long gone, but I still have my copies and read them occasionally. Might try Cycling Plus, on the basis of comments above. ACM looks like a winner, if it ever makes it to print.


----------



## Hyslop (1 Oct 2015)

Just about to cancel my orders for my cycling magazines,one of which is Cycling Active.I opened the recent edition and simply thought "dross" and it went out with the paper rubbish,essentially unread.The last few magazines Ive read all seem to feature similar reviews,themes,fitness topics etcetera.The occasional article is of interest/relevance,but frankly,I have no need to spend money on glossy waiting room fodder.I suspect they are often bought y those who like to be seen reading a cycle mag rather than actually cycling.


----------



## Simontm (2 Oct 2015)

BTW if you are Surrey libraries member you get access to Zimio - an online/app magazine service and you can read Cycling Active, Cycling Plus and Cyclist for free. Oh and for me, Rugby World and SFX as well


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I wonder. Driving is pretty mainstream, and their mags seem to feature the sort of ridiculous vehicle that briefly overtakes you at speed limit +10, before sitting in the same traffic jam as everyone else.
> Given traffic conditions locally, "Practical Driver" is pretty much an oxymoron, I guess though.
> View attachment 105147



I notice that 5th gear is back, reviewing ordinary cars, in-between capers in a Lambo. Admittedly from the perspective of a petrol-head who usually drives performance motors, so a Fiat Panda is judged on it's acceleration and handling, rather than the ability to get 3 screaming kids to school, then do the weekly shop at Tesco.


----------



## Venod (2 Oct 2015)

And why do MTB mags usually have a picture of someone in the air with a mean look on their face with the bike at a jaunty angle, on the rare occasion that both my wheels leave the ground I am sure I must have a look of terror and the bike is dead straight ready for landing.


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Oct 2015)

Afnug said:


> And why do MTB mags usually have a picture of someone in the air with a mean look on their face with the bike at a jaunty angle, on the rare occasion that both my wheels leave the ground I am sure I must have a look of terror and the bike is dead straight ready for landing.


Have you noticed that brand labels on MTBs are slipping from the the side of the downtube, to the lower face, in order to appear in these "big air", like totally rad stunts.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2015)

Sounds like the Cycle Active reboot is right up my street.
Will have to grab a copy to check out.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Oct 2015)

I used to like them when I firs got back in to cycling but much like forums the cyclical element started to grind on me only you can't ignore it so easily in a mag. Quite like lusting after bling though but stick to online reviews for that. Quite surprised people need paper media the amount of online content where you can pick and choose what you read.

Love a bit vertical compliance, with stiff power transfer to convince me I need it to do my commute on.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2015)

I am just about to cancel my subscription to C+ because of many of the reasons mentioned above. Too many high cost bikes and reviews of kit that I will never want or require. I can get all the info I need here and from my LBS.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2015)

Road tests of bicycles are worthless rubbish, based soley on what side of bed the reviewer got out of, if he likes the colour and how much the manufacturer spends on advertising in that particular magazine. The frame aside (And most of those are generic) different groupsets, wheels, tyres and the rest perform the same no matter what bike they are fitted, unlike the automotive world where virtually all the major mechanical components are specific to the vehicle they are designed for. We don't need to be told how slick and positive the 105 gearshift is on the latest model Flashbike because it is exactly the same as the one fitted to last years Flashbike, and to every other bike on the planet fitted with the same groupset.


----------



## Hyslop (2 Oct 2015)

Simontm said:


> BTW if you are Surrey libraries member you get access to Zimio - an online/app magazine service and you can read Cycling Active, Cycling Plus and Cyclist for free. Oh and for me, Rugby World and SFX as well


Good point,same here in Cumbria.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Oct 2015)

I tend to avoid cycling mags. Mainly because they tell me that the wheels I spent a considerable amount of money on, and which I've been racing on all season, are "As heavy as you'd expect at this price point, but robust. Ideal for the winter bike."


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> I tend to avoid cycling mags. Mainly because they tell me that the wheels I spent a considerable amount of money on, and which I've been racing on all season, are "As heavy as you'd expect at this price point, but robust. Ideal for the winter bike."


Their aim seems to be to make you feel inadequate if your bike costs less than a new Ford Fiesta.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2015)

I can see the potential readership for Audaxing Curmudgeon Monthly is pretty large. Whether you tight-fisted lot would actually buy it.......


----------



## Bollo (3 Oct 2015)

StuAff said:


> I can see the potential readership for Audaxing Curmudgeon Monthly is pretty large. Whether you tight-fisted lot would actually buy it.......


Chris Juden is available.


----------



## Pikey (4 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Actually, when cycling was very much a minority geek sport magazines were far better quality than they are today. They wrote informed articles covering all aspects of the sport rather than just trotting out a never ending stream of product reviews as they do now. They are aimed squarely at the "New breed", people with high disposable income who want all the latest bling kit to be fashionable before they disappear into the distance when cycling becomes, "_so last year, dahling".
> _
> So I'm a miserable old git, I'm comfortable with that.



I really, really can't wait for it to be 'so last year dahling.

If I get another podgy accountant, probably called Roy, who has sold his Calloways a week ago to get the next big bike, force advice on me about 'what I really need to do / eat / wear / buy to go faster which is just recycled cr@p from the latest fashionable magazine trotted out brainlessly verbatim like he is a sports guru I'll be making pies like Sweeney Todd for months to come.

I just needed to get that off my chest .


----------



## Pikey (4 Oct 2015)

StuAff said:


> It just wouldn't be a cycling magazine thread if it didn't have people moaning about them now, would it? I have a vision for my own magazine: 'Audaxing Curmudgeon Monthly'. Packed full of articles about how bus shelters are much better accommodation than Travelodges, why these newfangled STI levers and 9 speed drivetrains are just a flash in the pan, and how to make that 30-year old Carradice look just like a 25-year old one.



Is it so wrong that I am sub fifty years old and this sounds like a utopian publication???


I envisage it would smell of pipe tobacco rather than magazine gloss with free bumper review booklets for all the different mounting brackets and dynamos available.


----------



## NickWi (5 Oct 2015)

Somebody has to be brave enough to mention this, so here goes.
Cycling World Magazine

Very touring oriented, a bit quirky and rather heavy on the advert content, but it preaches to a broad church and covers some diverse topics.


----------



## littlee (6 Oct 2015)

Totally agree with the OP. I have subscribed to cycling active for a couple of years and the new format isnt too endearing. Will be looking elsewhere when subscription runs out.

Some interesting suggestions on magazines though


----------



## martint235 (6 Oct 2015)

I bought Cyclist yesterday. Content seems good but the font is c**p so I'm struggling to read it even with my glasses. As it cost a fiver I intend to persevere though


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Oct 2015)

Pikey said:


> Is it so wrong that I am sub fifty years old and this sounds like a utopian publication???
> 
> 
> I envisage it would smell of pipe tobacco rather than magazine gloss with free bumper review booklets for all the different mounting brackets and dynamos available.


Free! Cotton Duck key fob for every reader!


----------



## Winnershsaint (6 Oct 2015)

The problem is with cycling it is such a broad church you are never going to please all cyclists all of the time so I think magazines reflect this. Audax Curmudgeon Monthly sound like a great idea mind you! FWIW I have finally got round to cancelling C+ subscription as last month's mag was just plain bollocks. I like the Cyclist and swap that with neighbour for Pro-Cycling. Only ever bought Cycling Active once, it was garbage. BTW never played golf, but only started riding again 5 years ago and am seriously into bike porn.
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/imag0233-1-jpg.101803/


----------



## User16625 (6 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> What's a 'serious' road bike?



Somethin like this: 







Have no idea what a sarcastic bike would look like tho.


----------



## RegG (7 Oct 2015)

I bought a copy of Cycling Active on Monday from Smiths (they had reduced the price to £3.75 probably because the new edition is out today) but I doubt I will get another copy, mainly for many of the reasons quoted in earlier posts. As a relative newbie to cycling (again) I would have liked a mag that features items that help newbies like myself such as basic maintainance, choosing bikes (not the top of the range, expensive kit), routes suitable for all ages and abilities etc.

I will continue to look things up on line and keep a regular eye on this great forum! The magazines can stay on the shelf!


----------



## Hyslop (7 Oct 2015)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Somethin like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now,I like that....a lot,So now we know what Judge Dredd rides.I can imagine a sarcastic bike being a Yamaha FS1E-mine was!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Complete toot for the everyday cyclist who is never likely to spend £2000 on a bike.



As someone who has a £2000 bike(that actually would be a £4000 bike if I hadn't got the frame at an advantageous price)and is not exactly flushed with cash and would consider themselves a 'normal' cyclist I'll add my bit.

Had a sub to this mag when I first started back but actually seemed to grow out of it so to speak after about 6 months and moved to other mags like Cyclist and Rouleur (and pro cyclist for racing);just found it was painfully dull and thought it was over-due for a re-vamp and think the new look is much better but I thought the content wasn't really much different.It's certainly no worse than c+ though which seems to get more annoying each month(and note that it's always sealed up now so you can't have a quick look to see if there's anything any good in it) and seem obsessed with the big marques.

Will probably stick with Cyclist,Pro Cycling and Rouleur (and maybe Bikes Etc although I actually think they have made that worse) as I find that especially with Cyclist and Rouleur I'll re-read older issues where-as the others usually end up in the recycling or left at the doctors.


----------



## derrick (7 Oct 2015)

Really do not understand people buying these over priced comic's, Same old thing month after month Full of advertising, The same information and more is available online


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Really do not understand people buying these over priced comic's, Same old thing month after month Full of advertising, The same information and more is available online




Simple.
I like reading real magazines the same way people like real books instead of book readers.


----------



## derrick (7 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Simple.
> I like reading real magazines the same way people like real books instead of book readers.


So your saying online is not real?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> So your saying online is not real?




Give over, you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## claudbutler (7 Oct 2015)

NickWi said:


> Somebody has to be brave enough to mention this, so here goes.
> Cycling World Magazine
> 
> Very touring oriented, a bit quirky and rather heavy on the advert content, but it preaches to a broad church and covers some diverse topics.


Thanks for the surgestion I clicked on your link and they [cycling world ] are sending out free samples


----------



## Cush (7 Oct 2015)

So did I


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2015)

The fact remains that a lot of the content in many magazines (not just cycling ones) is never available online or only for digital subscribers. Apart from being much better in paper form (IMHO). C+ (and Bikes Etc, too) continue to hit the nail on the head for me. Bought one of the gravel bike frames on review in C+ this month and I'll be getting one of the disc brake wheelsets (had one on order but will probably end up cancelling & buying elsewhere due to a needed part being unavailable). The latest of many purchases on the back of their and others' reviews, and I expect to be as satisfied with these as the previous ones.


----------



## RegG (20 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> Thanks for the surgestion I clicked on your link and they [cycling world ] are sending out free samples





Cush said:


> So did I



I went onto the Cycling World website and requested a free copy. I received an acknowledgement but so far no free copy! 

Anyone else received one?


----------



## Cush (20 Oct 2015)

not me


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Ugh, sounds like they've gone "Cycling Plus". I tried C+ for a few issues and then cancelled it as they seemed to only be keen on bikes that cost £4k + and if wheels didn't cost a grand they were poor... Garbage.


Agree. I ordered Cycling active prior to the change.Intend to cancel when the three months are up.
Agree it is a Cycling Plus clone.Had a look at Bikes Etc a it more down market and Cyclist. Bike reviews rather top end,but has some interesting actual cycling articles.


----------



## claudbutler (21 Oct 2015)

RegG said:


> I went onto the Cycling World website and requested a free copy. I received an acknowledgement but so far no free copy!
> 
> Anyone else received one?


Got an e mail confirming my request on oct 6 but still no mag


----------

